# How many Gigabytes/Terabytes do your sample libraries total?



## dougj7 (Dec 27, 2018)

My SSD just maxed out at 238GB. I'm sure that's low compared to others on the forum.


----------



## ptram (Dec 27, 2018)

A bit more than three Terabytes.


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 27, 2018)

Sitting at just under 20 terabytes as of this afternoon:

11.6tb = Kontakt
3.6tb = EXS24
2.4tb = raw wav + aiff samples and loops
1.9tb = various "ROMpler"-style libraries (Vienna, BFD, Superior, Play, HZ Strings, Whitaker Choir, Phobos, etc.)

All on SSD. My wallet hurts.

To be fair, that's thirty years of collecting, but it's really gone through the roof these last five years or so. It started out as a briefcase full of floppies.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 27, 2018)

10 TB - so far.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

Right now, about 7 or 8 TBs but with my recent purchases, it will be more. It is getting a little crazy as I only do this as a hobby.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow...


----------



## TheSigillite (Dec 27, 2018)

2.6 TB's on Raid10 SSD's here on my main machine. I have everything backed up, to my 32TB NAS (using WD Reds) with back up's on two single 10 TB WD RED (one at my parents and another in the garage) of course cloud back-up. And to think, when i got started this June of this year i figured a 500 SSD external Samsung t5 would be enough. I was so young and innocent then. ** insert gif of Matt Damon aging in Saving private Ryan**


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 28, 2018)

16 Terabytes. 28 years of collecting. Just found 250 gigs of Exs24 samples I need to add to my Exs Sample library. (Funny 250 gigs of samples used to sound like a lot but in today’s world of Terabytes it ain’t much anymore)


----------



## ptram (Dec 28, 2018)

By reading these numbers, I understand that I *absolutely* have to purchase some more big libraries!

Paolo


----------



## Saxer (Dec 28, 2018)

I didn't really count... but I had a 12TB backup system that was full about a year ago. So I switched to a 24TB backup. Beside samples this backup includes the system drive and song file drives. So I might be at 13TB (after adding and (re)sampling a good amount of stuff over the year).


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 28, 2018)

A meagre 647gb


----------



## fretti (Dec 28, 2018)

~1.7 TB, though it's actually quite funny as Spitifire libraries take almost 50% of that space with "only" 10 libraries...


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 28, 2018)

14TBs or so


----------



## Hywel (Dec 28, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Brass has just pushed me over the 1TB threshold, and have had to do some shuffling around on my discs, I now need to get another SSD to go with my 1TB SSD. Think I might go for a 2TB one.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 28, 2018)

What ? You certainly mean Yottabytes (1000.000.000.000 terrabytes) !
And with the libs I'm gonna buy in 2019 it probably won't be enough.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 28, 2018)

I feel much better now, I have about 2 TB of Kontakt libraries, and another 1 TB for everything else. Terra Bytes? Sometimes it is a little off-putting, since I still have boxes of floppies for the EPS and S900.

I'm nearly out of space on the three 1TB SSDs, trying to decide what to do next, as there are no additional Sata ports on my motherboard.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 28, 2018)

That feeling when you think you have a bad habit then others prove you wrong


----------



## wst3 (Dec 28, 2018)

yup - sometimes this is almost like a support group for GAS<G>!


----------



## chillbot (Dec 28, 2018)

20TB is a LOT.

I thought I had a lot... I'm up around ~1,350 libs or so. But that's 25 years of collecting, so many are old and ancient (and tiny)... it's only recently that you can buy 200+GB libraries. I think mine are about 8TB total spread over 4 computers.

I started the petabyte question a couple years ago here:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/petabytes-are-coming.60089/


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 28, 2018)

chillbot said:


> 20TB is a LOT.



Yes it is - almost too much. The time spent managing, organizing, updating, and backing up all that crap is getting to the point where it's counter-productive. Forget about cloud backups, just duplicating it all to spinning drives and driving to the safe-deposit box once a month is enough hassle for me.

Part of the problem is that with many modern Kontakt libraries you can't easily reduce their size by keeping what you like and deleting the rest. A Kontakt-player library won't easily let you do "save-outs" of just the content you want, and even with most ordinary Kontakt libraries it's difficult, if not impossible, to manage the dependencies between instruments and the sample content they require. This makes for situations where multiple instruments refer to a single copy of a sample, so even if you go to the trouble of doing save-outs of just the ones you want, the resulting folder is sometimes actually bigger than the source was, since you've now duplicated sample content when multiple instruments previously referenced only a single copy in the original source. Trying to condense the results of save-outs can work, and I have done this successfully... but what a freaking chore. In the end you have to decide what's "cheaper" - the cost of your time to reduce and condense, or the cost of just sighing and hitting "add to cart" on some more SSDs.

And, of course, things like Play libraries, Spitfire's HZ Strings, etc. appear to the user as monolithic bricks that you can't peel apart at all, so the terabytes go by quickly once you're in that world.

This is all a bummer because I only use about 1 in 100 sounds in any given library, but I can't easily discard what I know I'll never use. This is part of why I love converting things to EXS - I'm forced to decide if any given sound is worth the trouble, and the resulting "greatest hits" bank is a fraction of the size of the original, and organized, named, and folder-ated in a clear and logical manner that makes it a breeze to compare spiccato violins from various libraries with a press of the down-arrow key. 

Still, as much as I groan, it's still better than that old briefcase full of floppies!


----------



## HelixK (Dec 28, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Forget about cloud backups, just duplicating it all to spinning drives and driving to the safe-deposit box once a month is enough hassle for me.



Why not hire an assistant? I wouldn't get any work done without mine.


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 28, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Why not hire an assistant? I wouldn't get any work done without mine.



I have, but there are some things I only trust myself to do correctly. Besides, we're talking about fifteen minutes of running folder-compare apps, waiting overnight for things to copy while I sleep, and then a fifteen minute swing-by once a month to the bank when I'm gong out for lunch. Not really worth an assistant salary. 

When I actually have a job on, I don't touch the sample drives, so it's not like I'm fumbling with backups while scrambling to meet a deadline. I freeze them in time and any new additions or edits go on a 1tb temp SSD while I work, which I can back up in minutes while I work. In-progress project files get backed up to redundant drives in the studio, plus a T5 that I keep next to my wallet in case I need to make a hasty evac. So it's only when I'm doing my annual download and integration of black friday purchases that I'm really spending more than a few minutes staring at a progress bar creeping across the screen.

My last assistant did basically nothing but run the vacuum, dust the gear, and make the dinner runs!


----------



## dgburns (Dec 28, 2018)

We've become Librarians / Archivists / IM nerds.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 28, 2018)

dgburns said:


> We've become Librarians / Archivists / IM nerds.



I honestly haven’t found maintenance to be an issue. Cloud backups give me a sense of security, and a number of physical backups if I really want to make the time for it. Arranging the files across two drives; one for most common use libraries and one for less, along with sorting by maker tends to keep things pretty manageable.

Has anyone here with over 10TBs had issue with maintaining large collections?


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 28, 2018)

It becomes an issue with so many libraries for me as well. The problem is when I start ‘trimming the fat’ (I cut a ton of EXS samples for example) I later go back to those folders that I so called ‘banished’, only to suddenly WANT them back! I miss those! So I start incorporating them back into the work flow again but it’s project to project. 

But then that sample pool has to be managed, organized and updated and backing up all that starts being counter productive when you have deadlines looming. This probably just all means I need a more mechanized backup strategy.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 28, 2018)

I recently ran out of space on my 4TB Kontakt drive. So I started moving non-library tab libraries to a different drive with space, only to realize it was better to move the library tab libraries there and keep the ones I have to search through the folder for in one place. I do have them organized by manufacturer, so I try to keep them together.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I recently ran out of space on my 4TB Kontakt drive. So I started moving non-library tab libraries to a different drive with space, only to realize it was better to move the library tab libraries there and keep the ones I have to search through the folder for in one place. I do have them organized by manufacturer, so I try to keep them together.


I have a bit over 4TB spread across 5 SSDs, and organized in no particular way aside from approximate date of acquisition. Each drive, though, is organized by company.


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 28, 2018)

My biggest issue is the desire for a single 20tb volume, and the fact that I'm gun-shy about making a concatenated (span) RAID set after an issue decades ago in the SCSI era. And just when I was ready to build a span RAID set, Apple took away the ability for their Disc Utility to make span RAID sets, although I guess it's returned (or is returning soon?). That means I'd have to use a third-party solution like SoftRaid - and there's that gun-shy-ness again. I may still give it a try next time I rebuild my rigs though. Still... in the last 15 years or so I haven't messed with anything more fancy than the default settings when formatting a drive, and I haven't had any issues. I can't say the same for the years of using fancy third-party formatting and RAID utilities - but to be fair that was a long time ago with crude SCSI tech.

With a bunch of individual 4tb SSD volumes, this means I have to split up my Kontakt library into three or four pieces - strings, brass, and winds on one, percussion and full-orchestra libraries on another, and everything else on a third. Kind of a drag, but not a work-stopper.

So, come on, Samsung - bring on the 24tb SSD!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 28, 2018)

I have less than 2TB which is mainly Spitfire orchestra stuff. 

One of the A-list composers I work with has about 8TB on his slave.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 28, 2018)

You young-uns need to devise an organizational strategy for all your samples now. I preach this all the time and few listen - organize your patches in your DAW and stick to it.

I have about 6 TB


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 28, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> You young-uns need to devise an organizational strategy for all your samples now. I preach this all the time and few listen - organize your patches in your DAW and stick to it.
> 
> I have about 6 TB



This really hasn’t been a problem in my experience. Given that most libraries are Kontakt, but a large portion are not official, I’ve organized them on the drives via the maker, but use kontakt’s quick load menu to order them by type and function. So really I’m never having to search for anything since it’s all organized within Kontakt. Any time I need to actually mess with the samples and files themselves, they’re already pretty easy to find since i’d searching for the maker/developer then.


----------



## jmvideo (Dec 28, 2018)

About 6TB for me. Speaking of which, I'm hosting my libs on internal drives on 2 pre-2012 Mac Pros. This year I'm considering a move to the new Mac Pro (if it's ever released) which would require moving all my libs to external drives. I get a headache just thinking about it.


----------



## Atarion Music (Dec 28, 2018)

On five 10 TB Hard drives. Totaling to about 43 Tb's in data....I think. It's somewhere around there.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 28, 2018)

I have about 4.5TB worth of samples, but I've recently deleted a bunch of old stuff I don't use, and stuff that's been surpassed by newer/better sample libraries. So I have a little under 3TB.

I _may _even get that number down a little further as I continue to tidy/clean.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 29, 2018)

This is an interesting, and timely topic! I'm in the midst of cleaning up my sample library collection.

Needless to say, NOTHING gets deleted - for whatever reason (hoarder mentality) I just can't delete sounds because they could, one day, be useful. But I can move them to a "near-on-line" status - which means I'll almost certainly never use them because I'll never find them<G>!

For example, I just moved almost my entire imported EPS library to CD (yeah, the entire thing fits on a CD!) I kept a handful of instruments that I really love.

I did delete a bunch of Project Sam freebies - I purchased all three Symphobias this summer, so I think I have those sounds covered. I did keep the True Strike demos, mostly because I might buy it in the future, seems like a very cool library!

I've also discovered that there was some duplication of libraries across drives, didn't save me a ton of space, but at least I know where to go for specific sounds now.

Mostly I've discovered that I use probably about 80% of my libraries, even if I only use a small part of some of them. I really expected it to be a lot worse. And more surprising, to me, I would be hard pressed to limit myself to one (or even) two string libraries, or winds or brass, and forget about percussion!

Backups are next. I've got the entire collection backed up to an external drive as-is, which would make restoration a little easier, but I will feel even safer when I have all the installers someplace safe.

It never ends!


----------



## Mornats (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm a hobbyist with 804GB so quite amateur compared to you guys! Around 420 GB is on a 500GB SSD and the rest is on a spinner. I'm eyeing up a 2TB SSD for my samples which would eliminate the "I've got no more space" excuse I've been using to not buy any more big sample libraries.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 29, 2018)

Speaking of running out of space, my recent Spitfire purchases are causing some problems and I'm going to need to do some more moving of files. And I think I can add one more drive to my computer


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m hovering around 4.7TB. I think I need to downsize a bit.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 29, 2018)

So I've been on this kick to clean up the mess that is my Kontakt collection, and as a side effect, I discovered the following statistics:
Total disc space occupied: a little under 2.5 TB - that's a lot of disc space!
Total libraries: 1058 - how the heck is that possible?
Total developers: 147 - I didn't know there were that many!

Granted I've been at this for quite some time now, and that list includes a bunch of stuff I've imported from Ensoniq and Akai, although I did think that list out significantly already. I also dumped all the demo libraries - not sure why I even kept them, probably a combination of laziness and "disc space is cheap"?

Still, the numbers are surprising to me. (Note I did not figure out what I've spent<G>!)

Obviously I can go a lot further with this, divide by free vs licensed, player vs full, etc, but I'm far too lazy and/or busy at the moment.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 29, 2018)

chocobitz825 said:


> This really hasn’t been a problem in my experience. Given that most libraries are Kontakt, but a large portion are not official, I’ve organized them on the drives via the maker, but use kontakt’s quick load menu to order them by type and function. So really I’m never having to search for anything since it’s all organized within Kontakt. Any time I need to actually mess with the samples and files themselves, they’re already pretty easy to find since i’d searching for the maker/developer then.



That's great - sounds like you have a plan! Once you start getting into other sample engines (and it will happen over the years), searching across everything will be a little more difficult. Right now I can open my library in Logic and see exactly how many Pipas, Celestes, or Djembes I have, regardless of it being EXS, Kontakt, Engine, UVI, STEAM, PLAY, or even hosted in VEP, and load the desired file with a single click - super slick! I believe the same can be done with the Media Bay in Cubase. It really is an open ended system that grows with my acquisitions.

That's the kind of organization I'm talking about - going a level above the sample engines' search capabilities; but again, sounds like you already have something that works well for you!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 29, 2018)

I remember feeling like a filthy greedy capitalist back in 1985, when I had a show box full of cassette tapes... Now I have a 2 TB SSD full of libraries, and I guess I should feel the same. It's too much for a hobbyist. But then... is it?


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 29, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> You young-uns need to devise an organizational strategy for all your samples now. I preach this all the time and few listen - organize your patches in your DAW and stick to it.
> 
> I have about 6 TB


So far, my standard procedure for everything i buy has been to add it to my existing cubase template, writing down the keychanges in the notes of the inspector, purge and patch resave, and then disabling and hiding the new tracks. 
I find it to be the best way i've seen, because you start with a blank project because all tracks are disabled and hidden, but you've got everything ready and set up. All you need to do is press ctrl-f and type in the instrument you want to use.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 29, 2018)

I have about 2tb's of libraries, then another two with projects. I hope SSDs get cheaper soon, as I'd love to have a 10tb SSD (and another for backup).


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 29, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> That's great - sounds like you have a plan! Once you start getting into other sample engines (and it will happen over the years), searching across everything will be a little more difficult. Right now I can open my library in Logic and see exactly how many Pipas, Celestes, or Djembes I have, regardless of it being EXS, Kontakt, Engine, UVI, STEAM, PLAY, or even hosted in VEP, and load the desired file with a single click - super slick! I believe the same can be done with the Media Bay in Cubase. It really is an open ended system that grows with my acquisitions.
> 
> That's the kind of organization I'm talking about - going a level above the sample engines' search capabilities; but again, sounds like you already have something that works well for you!



You bring up a good point. I’ve made no major efforts to sort my uvi, spectrasonic or korg libraries. Eventually it may benefit me to go deeper into my DAW (studio one in my case) to find a more complete organizational method.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 29, 2018)

Uiroo said:


> So far, my standard procedure for everything i buy has been to add it to my existing cubase template, writing down the keychanges in the notes of the inspector, purge and patch resave, and then disabling and hiding the new tracks.
> I find it to be the best way i've seen, because you start with a blank project because all tracks are disabled and hidden, but you've got everything ready and set up. All you need to do is press ctrl-f and type in the instrument you want to use.



I have far too many patches to make that approach work. In Cubase you can save not only expression maps and notes in your patches, which is fantastic; Logic won’t save notes, which is really stupid! If this works for you, then awesome! In Cubase I think you can just save all you’ve created individually as patches if you ever want to convert over to a system like what I’m talking about. 

It really is amazing how flexible these DAWs are!


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 30, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> I have far too many patches to make that approach work. In Cubase you can save not only expression maps and notes in your patches, which is fantastic; Logic won’t save notes, which is really stupid! If this works for you, then awesome! In Cubase I think you can just save all you’ve created individually as patches if you ever want to convert over to a system like what I’m talking about.
> 
> It really is amazing how flexible these DAWs are!


You mean track presets, right? I thought about it too, but i don't see any advantages. 
Why do you think you to many patches for that approach? I think we kind of do the same, just in a different way.


----------



## Hywel (Dec 30, 2018)

Uiroo said:


> You mean track presets, right? I thought about it too, but i don't see any advantages.
> Why do you think you to many patches for that approach? I think we kind of do the same, just in a different way.


Just bought CSB and there are a total of 9 patches that one needs tracks for in a project (assuming use of expression maps for articulation switching). However SFA Albion One must have hundreds of patches - would you add ALL of those or would you just add a few and launch others from within them?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 30, 2018)

I just cleaned up my library after buying some new instruments during the recent holiday sales. All of my core libraries fit on the 500 GB SSD in my laptop. The other lesser used instruments (mostly pads and free libraries) now sit on a small 500 GB external SSD. Although I certainly will WANT more libraries in the future, the bottom line is that I have everything that I NEED to create great music. Sometimes, having abundant choices can actually inhibit creativity.

On a related note, i’m trying to squeeze some extra space out of my internal drive. I was thinking of deleting all or most of the Kontakt factory library. Has anyone ever done that?

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 30, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> Sometimes, having abundant choices can actually inhibit creativity.



THIS!


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 30, 2018)

Hywel said:


> Just bought CSB and there are a total of 9 patches that one needs tracks for in a project (assuming use of expression maps for articulation switching). However SFA Albion One must have hundreds of patches - would you add ALL of those or would you just add a few and launch others from within them?


Well, for the Albion Orchestra i have 55 tracks in my template, and because i use keyswitches i think that covers almost everything. There's some stuff like the COG patches that i havent included.
For the sounddesign i just added a track for each folder, so one being CHX Brunel Presets, another would be Extreme Warped Brunels and so on.

The nice thing is i don't need to care how big my template grows, i start with all tracks hidden and only make the tracks i want to use visible.
I think Junkie XL does it similar, his template has more than 2000 tracks.


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 30, 2018)

mickeyl said:


> THIS!


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 31, 2018)

Uiroo said:


> You mean track presets, right? I thought about it too, but i don't see any advantages.
> Why do you think you to many patches for that approach? I think we kind of do the same, just in a different way.



I can imagine I would have upwards of 8-10k tracks if I had all my patches in a single template - 20 more years it would easily double that. That approach doesn't work for my small mind, but again, if it works for you, and you see it as a way to continually expand - that's great! 

Sorry for the extreme derail OP - I'm now up to 6.4 TB...


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 31, 2018)

Uiroo said:


> So far, my standard procedure for everything i buy has been to add it to my existing cubase template, writing down the keychanges in the notes of the inspector, purge and patch resave, and then disabling and hiding the new tracks.
> I find it to be the best way i've seen, because you start with a blank project because all tracks are disabled and hidden, but you've got everything ready and set up. All you need to do is press ctrl-f and type in the instrument you want to use.


I do the same thing over here. but first thing I do is a review of the library in it's entirety at first, spot the patches that I like or think can have cool potential, even with fx on it, then add them in the template with maybe a quick note in the editor or in the track name so I know at first glance some usage for it I experimented during my review. For instance, a drone patch may sounds ok in normal keys but when you bring it to high notes with some pitch bend, it turns out a very nice sound to add tension. 
Then it will either go in my VEP or Cubase template as disabled track, depending if I need it regularly and if I might need to apply fx or play with it's Paramus. Regular use with no edit will go in vep, the rest stays in Cubase.

I find it useful to have my stuff at my fingertips, ready to go rather than explore my drives and spend my time loading libs as needed. That way my time is mostly spent in creating and follow the inspiration.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 31, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Sitting at just under 20 terabytes as of this afternoon:
> 
> 11.6tb = Kontakt
> 3.6tb = EXS24
> ...





Mornats said:


> That feeling when you think you have a bad habit then others prove you wrong


Its not really an honest analysis though, because SF libraries are huge as are OT ones, with others being smaller but just as expensive. 

So you could have taken up far less GBs, but have spent the same if not more


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 31, 2018)

stonzthro said:


> I have far too many patches to make that approach work. In Cubase you can save not only expression maps and notes in your patches, which is fantastic; Logic won’t save notes, which is really stupid! If this works for you, then awesome! In Cubase I think you can just save all you’ve created individually as patches if you ever want to convert over to a system like what I’m talking about.
> 
> It really is amazing how flexible these DAWs are!


Slightly off topic... it you can save notes in Cubase patches??
Any tutorials you know on patch saving and best practice?


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 31, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Slightly off topic... it you can save notes in Cubase patches??
> Any tutorials you know on patch saving and best practice?


When I was toying with switching to Cubase I discovered this, but can't really remember much. Google and I'm sure you'll find someone with a tutorial on the topic.


----------



## mertas (Jan 15, 2019)

is it possible to connect more external SSD via USB powered hub, anyone using?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 15, 2019)

mertas said:


> is it possible to connect more external SSD via USB powered hub, anyone using?


I’ve not tried running multiple SSDs through a USB hub, but I do use a USB enclosure that has two bays without incidence. Give it a try. Do make sure that the hub is a USB3.


----------



## VinRice (Apr 23, 2019)

4TB's now, but it's tight and a move to 6 is imminent. I've moved to Cubase precisely because I can create a track for everything and then unload. The process has helped a lot since I had to go through everything I possessed and discovered a few gems that I had forgotten about. Having all the tracks there helps me remember now. Every new library gets tested and then put into the template.

You have to be a little careful re-loading libraries, too many at a time and Cubase/Kontakt can go into a bit of a CPU spike death cycle. The Kontakt 6 player seems to be a little better in this regard so now I'm moving everything to K6 where possible. Wish I had though of that at the beginning of the process. 

Out of a 1000-odd tracks only 50-100 are ever loaded for a particular piece so memory is never really an issue. This was always a problem in Logic. I still mix in Logic though since it is so efficient with plug-ins and I find separating the two processes very beneficial. If I can get the raw orchestration to sound acceptable then I know it's only going to get better in the mix. There's a bit of a natural tendency to 'produce' while writing and by removing that temptation I find I'm concentrating on the actual notes much more.


----------



## VinRice (Apr 23, 2019)

mertas said:


> is it possible to connect more external SSD via USB powered hub, anyone using?



Works fine here.


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 17, 2019)

4 TB


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 30, 2019)

Up until a few months ago, 12 TB, but thankfully I've sold enough stuff now that it's down to about 9 TB. The goal (if possible) is to get it down closer to 6 TB or less, so I can go all-SSD. But that might require deleting stuff I never use but get "for free" as part of NI Komplete.


----------



## J-M (May 30, 2019)

Almost at 1TB here!


----------



## dzilizzi (May 30, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Up until a few months ago, 12 TB, but thankfully I've sold enough stuff now that it's down to about 9 TB. The goal (if possible) is to get it down closer to 6 TB or less, so I can go all-SSD. But that might require deleting stuff I never use but get "for free" as part of NI Komplete.


I find as I slowly move the more important libraries to SSD, NI will track wherever the libraries are, so stuff I rarely use will probably stay on an HDD and I won't really care that they never make it onto my SSD. Kontakt will always find them. The problem is the non-library instruments. I try to keep them together now to make it easier to see what I have. But eventually, they all won't be on SSD and I will forget I own them.


----------

